
Blackballed by PayPal, Scientific-Paper Pirate Takes Bitcoin Donations - doener
https://www.coindesk.com/blackballed-by-paypal-scientific-paper-pirate-takes-bitcoin-donations#click=https://t.co/sxfv1XsNHE
======
ypcx
A paper on arXiv concludes that "The results suggest that limited access to
publications may limit some scientific research from achieving its full
impact".

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.14979](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.14979)

